# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  نصب aspectJ

## mahdi bg

سلام
کسی میدونه چطوری میشه aspectJ را توی eclips نصب کرد؟
ممنون

----------


## sobaisobai

سلام
تو منو بار گزینه Help بعد Eclipse MarketPlace و در قسمت Find عبارت  aspectJ رو تایپ کنید بعد دکمه GO

----------

